# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 2 لسنة 7  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم 20 من نوفمبر سنة 1976 م .*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                                          رئيس المحكمة* 
*وعضوية السادة المستشارين :* *محمد عبدالوهاب خليل وعمر حافظ شريف ومحمد بهجت عتيبة وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطية ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى.*
*وحضور المستشار محمد كمال محفوظ                                                        مفوض الدولة .*
*وحضور السيد /* *سيد عبدالبارى ابراهيم**                                                     أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى* *الطلب رقم 2 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا ( تفسير )*

*الوقائع**طلب وزير العدل بكتابه رقم 234 المؤرخ 26 من يونية سنة 1976 – بناء على طلب السيد رئيس المخابرات العامة – إصدار قرار تفسيرى للمادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة ، لبيان ما إذا كانت المخابرات العامة تختص بالحفاظ على سلامة وأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل ، سواء باعتباره مما يدخل فى الاختصاص العام للمخابرات وفقاً لما جاء فى صدر تلك المادة أو باعتباره عملاً إضافيا مما يجوز أن يعهد به إليها رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس الدفاع الوطنى ويكون متعلقاً بسلامة البلاد على نحو ما جاء فى عجز المادة المذكورة .*

*وجاء بهذا الطلب أن نص المادة الثالثة من القانون المذكور أثار خلافاً فى الرأى حول اختصاص المخابرات العامة بالمحافظة على سلامة الدولة وأمنها من جهة الداخل ، فذهب رأى – وهو الذى يجرى العمل على مقتضاه – إلى أن اختصاص المخابرات العامة بالمحافظة على سلامة وأمن الدولة من اختصاص عام يشمل الحفاظ على سلامة الدولة وأمنها سواء من جهة الخارج او من جهة الداخل ، فى حين ذهب رأى آخر إلى أن اختصاص المخابرات العامة بالمحافظة على سلامة الدولة وأمنها مقصور على الحفاظ على أمن الدولة الخارجى ولا يمتد إلى ما يتصل بأمن الدولة الداخلى الذى تختص بالمحافظة عليه جهة الشرطة وإدارة مباحث أمن الدولة التابعة لوزارة الداخلية .*

*وحسماً للخلاف بين وجهتى النظر سالفتى الذكر فى تفسير نص ذى أهمية فى تحديد ما تختص به المخابرات العامة من مسائل المحافظة على سلامة الدولة وأمنها ، وضماناً لوحدة التطبيق القضائى لهذا النص تقدم وزير العدل بطلب تفسير لإيضاح مدلوله ، وقيد الطلب برقم 2 لسنة 7 قضائية عليا تفسير ، وأودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً مسبباً بالرأى القانونى ، وحدد لنظر الطلب أمام المحكمة جلسة 6 من نوفمبر سنة 1976 حيث أجلت لجلسة 20 من نوفمبر سنة 1976 وفيها صدر القرار الآتى :*

*المحكمة**          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.*
*          من حيث.أن الطلب قد استوفى الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً .*

*ومن حيث إن المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة تنص على أن " تختص المخابرات العامة بالمحافظة على سلامة وأمن الدولة ، وحفظ كيان نظامها السياسى وذلك بوضع السياسة العامة للأمن ، وجمع الأخبار وفحصها ، وتوزيع المعلومات المتعلقة بسلامة الدولة ، ومد رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الدفاع الوطنى وهيئة المخابرات بجميع احتياجاتها وتقديم المشورة والتوصيات اللازمة لها ، وتختص كذلك بأى عمل إضافى يعهد به إليها رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس الدفاع الوطنى ويكون متعلقاً بسلامة البلاد " .*

*ومن حيث إن الخلاف فى تفسير هذا النص يقوم فى خصوص تحديد مدى اختصاص جهاز المخابرات العامة بالحفاظ على سلامة الدولة وأمنها : هل يقف عند حد سلامة الدولة وأمنها من جهة الخارج أم أنه اختصاص عام يتناول الحفاظ على سلامة الدولة وأمنها فى الخارج وفى الداخل على السواء .*

*ومن حيث إنه يبين من استقصاء تاريخ الشرائع الجنائية التى عرضت للجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة أنها لم تكن تفرق – حتى منتصف القرن السابع عشر – بين الأفعال الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجى وبين الأفعال الماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلى ، إذ كان تجريم هذه الأفعال وتلك – غير مقصود به سوى حماية الحكام أنفسهم وضمان ولاء الرعية لهم ، ولذا فقد جرت هذه التشريعات على جمع كل هذه الجرائم تحت عنوان واحد وهو " الجرائم الماسة بالتاج أو بهيبة السلطان " . Crimer de lese Majeste  ثم أخذت – منذ نهاية القرن الثامن عشر – تنظر إلى هذه الأفعال جميعاً باعتبارها واقعة على الدولة ، وصنفتها صنفين لطبيعة الحق والمصلحة المعتدى عليها تبعاً لدرجة جسامة الفعل ؛ فخلعت على الجرائم التى تمس حقوق الدولة أو مصالحها فى مواجهة غيرها من الدول والتى تستهدف الاعتداء على استقلالها أو إعانة عدوها عليها أو زعزعة كيانها فى المحيط الدولى وصف " الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج " بينما وصفت الجرائم التى تقع على حقوق الدولة ومصالحها تجاه المحكومين والتى تستهدف تغيير النظام السياسى الداخلى أو الإطاحة بالسلطة الحاكمة بوصف " الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل " وقد نهج الشارع المصرى هذا النهج ، فى قوانين العقوبات .*

*          ومن حيث إن هذا التصنيف إنما يقوم على مجرد تقسيم علمى للجرائم التى تقع على ذات واحدة هى الدولة أى على حقوقها أو مصالحها ، ولا ينفى قيام الصلة أو التأثير المتبادل بين هذين النوعين من الجرائم ؛ فصاحب الحقوق أو المصالح المعتدى عليها فى النوعين واحد وهو الدولة ، والاعتداء على النظام السياسى الداخلى للدولة يؤثر فى مركزها بين الدول بل ويحدث – أحياناً – خللاً فى قوة مقاومتها لأعدائها ، كما أن المساس باستقلال الدولة وزعزعة كيانها فى المحيط الدولى ينعكس فى الغالب على نظامها السياسى الداخلى وهيئاتها الحاكمة ، على نحو يجعل من نوعى الأفعال الماسة بأمن الدولة قسمين يقتسمان هدفاً واحداً لا يتجزأ هو الحفاظ على الأمن الشامل للدولة ولا يختلفان إلا فى المحل الذى تقع عليه الجريمة .*

*وعلى مقتضى ما تقدم تكون المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة إذ نصت فى صدرها على أن " تختص المخابرات العامة بالمحافظة على سلامة وأمن الدولة وحفظ كيان نظامها السياسى " تكون قد خولت المخابرات العامة اختصاصاً أصيلاً يشمل المحافظة على أمن الدولة من جهتى الخارج والداخل سواء كون الفعل جريمة أو لم يكون ، وذلك بنص صريح واضح لا تقوم معه حاجة إلى الرجوع إلى المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 لاستظهار قصد المشرع منه ، لأن الرجوع إلى المذكرة الإيضاحية لا يكون إلا عند غموض النص وعدم وضوحه ، ولأن ما ورد فى المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 من أن المشرع قد عهد إلى المخابرات العامة بمهمة الحفاظ على أمن البلاد وكيانها الدستورى ضد محاولات الاستعمار والامبريالية وأجهزة المخابرات المعادية ، لا يدل على أن المشرع قصد إلى قصر اختصاص المخابرات العامة على المحافظة على سلامة وأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج فحسب ، لأن الملاحظ فى العصر الحديث أن محاولات الاستعمال والامبريالية وأجهزة المخابرات المعادية كثيراً ما تسعى إلى تهديد النظام السياسى الداخلى للدولة عن طريق عملائها فى الداخل ، ولأنه لا عبرة فى اعتبار الجريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج أو من جهة الداخل – بأن يكون مصدر الخطر خارجياً أو داخلياً ، فقد يصدر الخطر من الداخل بل ومن مصرى يرتكب جريمته فى مصر ومع ذلك تعد الجريمة من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج ، لأنها تمس كيان الدولة فى مواجهة غيرها من الدول ، مثال ذلك تحريض الجند أو قوات الدفاع - فى زمن الحرب - على الانضمام إلى العدو ( المادة 78 ب من قانون العقوبات المصرى ) كما قد يكون الخطر آتياً من الخارج ومن أجنبى يرتكب جريمته فى الخارج ومع ذلك تعد جريمته من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل لأنها تمس كيان الدولة تجاه المحكومين ، مثال ذلك محاولة أجنبى فى الخارج قلب أو تغيير الدستور المصرى أو شكل الحكومة بالقوة ( االمادتان 87 و2 / ثانياً من قانون العقوبات المصرى ) ولذا فإن المناط فى تحديد ما إذا كانت الجريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج أو ماسة بأمنها من جهة الداخل ، هو المصلحة أو الحق الذى وقع الاعتداء عليه حسبما سلف البيان  بغض النظر عن مصدر الخطر الذى ترتب عليه الضرر أو من شأنه ترتب الضرر عليه ، وهذا هو ما حدا ببعض التشريعات الأجنبية كالتشريع الإيطالى إلى تسمية جرائم الأمن الخارجى بالجرائم " التى تقع ضد الشخصية الدولية للدولة " وإلى تسمية الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل بالجرائم " التى تقع ضد الشخصية الداخلية للدولة " إبرازاً لهذا المعيار رغم تعارض هاتين التسميتين مع الرأى الراجح فى القانون العام من أن للدولة شخصية واحدة .*

*ومن حيث إنه على هدى ما تقدم فقد جاءت عبارة " أمن الدولة " الواردة فى صدر المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة فى صيغة عامة مطلقة ، وإذ كان من المقرر فى القواعد الأصولية فى تفسير النصوص أن النص العام يؤخذ على عمومه حتى يرد ما يخصصه وأن النص المطلق يؤخذ على إطلاقه حتى يرد ما يقيده ، فلا يكون سديداً تفسير هذه العبارة بقصر مدلولها على أمن الدولة الخارجى دون أمنها الداخلى ، وإنما الصحيح فى التفسير هو بسط مدلول هذه العبارة كى تشمل نوعى أمن الدولة الخارجى والداخلى على السواء ، أما قيام جهة أخرى من الجهات المنوط بها حفظ الأمن كإدارة مباحث أمن الدولة التابعة لوزارة الداخلية بالحفاظ على النظام السياسى الداخلى للدولة فهو لا يحول قانوناً دون عقد الاختصاص بذات العمل – فى ذات الوقت – للمخابرات العامة بل ولغيرها من الجهات ، فقد وكل الدستور – على سبيل المثال – فى المادة 179 منه - إلى المدعى الاشتراكى اتخاذ الإجراءات التى تكفل سلامة المجتمع " ونظامه السياسى " يؤيد هذا النظر أن المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة – بعد أن بينت اختصاصات المخابرات العامة على النحو سالف البيان - أوردت كما أوردت المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون بعض الإجراءات والوسائل التى تستعين بها المخابرات العامة فى ممارسة هذه الاختصاصات تحقيقاً لأهدافها فى المحافظة على أمن الدولة من جهة الداخل ويبين – بجلاء – من نص المادة الرابعة المذكورة أن جميع الإجراءات والوسائل التى أوردتها تتعلق بتنظيم عمل المخابرات العامة فى ممارسة اختصاصها بالحفاظ على أمن الدولة الداخل ، بل إن هذه المادة قد جعلت سياسة المخابرات العامة وتوجيهاتها - فى هذا الشأن – ملزمة لجميع وحدات الجهاز الإدارى للدولة ولجميع الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة لها ، فقد نصت على أن :*
*يكون للمخابرات العامة :*
*( أ ) الإشراف على نشاط المخابرات المتعلق بسلامة الدولة فى الجهاز الإدارى والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات الاقتصادية التابعة لها والتى يصدر بتحديدها قرار رئيس المخابرات العامة ؛ ويكون للمخابرات العامة إنشاء مكاتب أمن فى هذه الجهات لتنفيذ سياسة وتعليمات الأمن التى تصدرها .*
*(ب) تنسيق نشاط المخابرات بين المصالح والإدارات المختصة فى الدولة .*
*(ج) تحديد اعتبارات الأمن التى يجب توافرها فيمن يتداولون أى سر من أسرار الدولة .*
*( د ) منح الأجانب إذناً بالدخول إلى البلاد أو الإقامة بها مع إنهاء تلك الإقامة عند الضرورة ؛ وكذلك وضع الأفراد على قوائم الممنوعين من الخروج أو الخول استثناء من أحكام القوانين الخاصة بذلك متى كانت المصلحة العليا للوطن تتطلب اتخاذ هذا القرار .*

*وتعتبر سياسة وتوجيهات المخابرات العامة – فى هذا الشأن – ملزمة لجميع وحدات الجهاز الإدارى والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والوحداات الاقتصادية التابعة لها " .*

*وحيث إنه يخلص من كل ما تقدم أن الحفاظ على سلامة وأمن الدولة من جهة الداخل يدخل فى الاختصاص الأصيل للمخابرات العامة وفقاً لما جاء فى صدر المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة ؛ ومتى تقرر ذلك فلا يكون ثمة محل لبحث اختصاص المخابرات العامة بهذا العمل بوصفه عملاً إضافياً مما يجوز أن يعهد به إليها رئيس الجمهورية أو مجلس الدفاع الوطنى ويكون متعلقاً بسلامة البلاد وأمنها على نحو ما جاء فى عجز المادة الثالثة من القانون المشار إليه .*

*فلهذه الأسباب**          وبعد الاطلاع على المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة ؛*
*قررت المحكمةما يلى**          أن الحفاظ على سلامة الدولة وأمنها من جهة الداخل يدخل فى الاختصاص الأصيل للمخابرات العامة وفقاً لما جاء فى صدر المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 100 لسنة 1971 بنظام المخابرات العامة*

----------

